# 75P- oho mountain project end! (11 mars 2017)



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

this is gonna be fun!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Wish you luck. It sure has all the bells and whistles. Could turn out really great.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

My only question is about the outflow and the form. Do you think it will be restrict the flow with this bend ? For the price i paid, i hope not.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,

Is it a good idea to use egg crate under my substrate and rock to prevent the weight of stone ?

My weightiest stone is 17 lbs, but total will be around 60 lbs.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

The crimp in the outflow pipe does look severe. You'd think it would be OK considering the source though. Maybe somebody who has one can chime in on that.

I'd use the egg crate, not so much for the weight just as a cushion so to speak. Also will add some elevation so less rock will be under the sub.

That's some really nice gear. Look forward to seeing it put together and planted.


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

burr740 said:


> The crimp in the outflow pipe does look severe. You'd think it would be OK considering the source though. Maybe somebody who has one can chime in on that.


that caugth my eyes too. Curious to see what is the answer.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Normally ADA product is thinking, i will see in december when i move on in my new appartment. 

I trying to search on the product, i didn't find a Word on it.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but having a canopy on a gorgeous rimless tank is a tough thing for me to see.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff5614 said:


> I know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but having a canopy on a gorgeous rimless tank is a tough thing for me to see.


It truly is in the eye of the beholder. I too have a canopy on my 90 Gal and wouldn't have it any other way. I think it's because I just always had one on my tanks and grew used to it.

I noticed right away when I joined the forum how popular the rimless tanks are.They look nice but I just never loved them like I do a tank with a canopy.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Jeff5614 said:


> I know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but having a canopy on a gorgeous rimless tank is a tough thing for me to see.


I know it is not a great idea to buy a canopli for a rimless tank. The only reason i go to this way, it is because i dont want hang my light on the roof, i need a minimum of 26" from the light to substrate and I also have a Savannah cat who like jump, so the canopli it is a good idea to keep him off of the tank.

When i look the tank at 15 feets, it is very gorgeous. At 3 feets, it is less beautiful, but i need to make a choice and i dont want drill hole.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

A little update, 

Since my new work and my move to another house, i dont start my projet.

So it is time for now to start it, and i begin to put in place the tank and other thing, i'm planning to do the aquacape during the week.

For the moment, i setup the light to the roof, the tubing from canister to UV and to heater to power pipe ADA.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

After few hours to setup, i'm done for tonight. Any comments/advice please ?

I'm planning to put laplata sand between and some powrder aquasoil around.

I still looking for some plants, i dont know yet if i'm going peaceful or darkness.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I have that outflow pipe, I think the stream is going to be too strong with it. Especially since it's facing forwards and not left to right. I don't think ada offers too many other metal pipes so I'd consider checking ebay for metal lily pipes, there's a number of good knock off ada pipes but they look just as good and there's ones without the crimp so it's wider and more gentle. But worth trying as is hope it does work!


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I will put a powerhead on left window, at 175$ for both I dont want change.

I see someone on australien forum top contest of last year put there in this position.

Nothing about the rock ?


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I change my mind again!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe use smaller rocks to form the path? They all are a bit uniform/weird looking. Likin the peaks though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vision (Sep 29, 2015)

Opare said:


> Maybe use smaller rocks to form the path? They all are a bit uniform/weird looking. Likin the peaks though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



one thing I wish I did in my scape was break down some rocks. I was trying to use "what I had" instead of envisioning what I wanted.

creating scale with small stones accenting larger stones could have made a difference, but there's always next time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh you filled it? You could still try and look for some smaller rocks that fit the colour of the Ohko stone and redo the path without making too much of a mess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank for comment

Is good idea, i want fill up each corner with argile ball with some flame moss or fissiden. 

I little bit like this http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008/show132.html but something différent.

I will change the path, to be more naturel as possible. Need put silicone on each rock to stability.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I almost finish, i add the powder. I will add plata sand later.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Which setup of plant do you prefer ?

*Setup 1*










*Setup 2*










Thank


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Setup 1, I think it's better if there are less plants to distract from the rock work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Oregon (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nice, I humbly suggest that your path needs to be narrowing from the beginning to the end, it looks as if the first half is not narrowing, and not creating the illusion of depth.

Is that white plastic grid a light diffuser from an overhead light?


----------



## steamboatpilot (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been doing a little thinking about paths lately, they look great when they are done right and not so much when they are not. I don't know how to properly make a path but I feel like they need to lead to the back of the tank and continue a little behind the rock work so you cannot see where they end (if that makes any sense). It leads your eye to the back but goes around the corner and leaves a little mystery as to what is back there. In the very first pic posted the path points right to a small piece of stone, if the path continued around this stone I think it would have the right effect, the piece of stone blocks your view of where the path ends.
In both pics 1 and 2 it looks like the path leads to the stone on the left, I think it would look cooler if it curved around that stone and led behind it.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

JJ Oregon said:


> Very nice, I humbly suggest that your path needs to be narrowing from the beginning to the end, it looks as if the first half is not narrowing, and not creating the illusion of depth.
> 
> Is that white plastic grid a light diffuser from an overhead light?



For the path, i dont remove all aqua soil for stability. When i will add the sand, you will not see the aqua soil and create the depth (i hope).

Yes it is plastic grid of light. Those rock pound around 60 lbs and in my move to another place, the window under is scratching and it is the only way i'm feeling better.


----------



## Kwidjaya (Mar 24, 2016)

Any update ?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah how did this tank turn out?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Curious also how this tank turned out?!


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I received my plant


----------



## stingrayness (Feb 14, 2016)

This will look great when filled in! My two favorite plants are UG and Rotala rotundifolia lol


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you have the secret With ug?

I plan A water change by 2-3 days until ammonia disispear. 

I order 30 amano shrimp and 1 siamesis


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

The plant dont love my tank, some other like MC is melting too but cut all leave and planting again. Now i see new grow.

Here is the tank before and after un fresh trimming. 

I add 25 amano shrimp and 1 siamensis.

I plug my UV, i see some green water.

Left side has more difficult to grow.


----------



## fusyperez (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

A little update, i ordered some plant from theplantguy.org in canada.

Somes buces

- Black Angel
- Brownie Phamton
- Catherinae Red
- Brownie Iris
- Brownie brown









































Overview, i also change some plant like ranunculus to right path, the S. Repens to left.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I put the laplata sand in the tank yesterday. I really love how the tank turn out.

I still have a little bit white cloud water. Need to figure out and fix the problem.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I did a major maintenance and 80 % water change.
I will order a new filter soon, looking for a eheim 2215 or 2217.

Here the tank today and enjoy the view


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Just read your journal. Like your scape. Something is certainly out of wack though with the cloudy water and green algae/cyano everywhere. Curious about what kind of dosing are you doing on this tank?

I would recommend the Ehiem 2217 for this tank. You can always throttle back the flow using the double tap on the outflow if you need but ime it would be a good performer on the ADA 75p. On my old ADA 90p the 2217 was ok but a tad bit underpowered. On my 120p Ive run 2 x 2217s. This of course all from a flow stand point. You can always add more powerheads but in your setup they are an eyesore.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi mot,

I use the micro and macro fert from Nicolg here on this forum (green and brown bottle) and dosing like EI method. Right now with the plant i have, 3 pumps each other day and water change of 40-50% at the end of the week.

Thank for the recommandation, i will order the new filter soon.

As you can see, i have some empty spot.

I want order ptetorus narrow for left side, windelov to replace the sp green, pintifalia at the back on left side, altheranthera mini in front of left side, crypto parva and another plan behind the narrow.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

The tank is still in process. I decide to grow the MC en right and left side around the rock no more plant.


































Also a picture of my reef (i begin it last 4 months)


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

A new shot!

I'm planning to order a twister, a new filter and some purigen.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice setup! I think you did a great job with the main stones the path is nice, but a little to contrived for me. I think you should have more random stones. Some more disorder, it looks rigid. 

Are you running the UV? What are you lights and how long are they on from startup?


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Cool tank yo!


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank

I'm running a UV inline 18watts. The lamp is 8 months old now. I'm thinking to change the lamp. I have this cloudy water since week 1. At my last place I had a very soff water with A small green water issue and this UV was amazing.

Now I havé no clue why it' not working.

The light is 160w 8000k set like this:

1- 0% A - 0% B at 0:xx
2- 45% A - 35% B at 0:30
3- 60% A - 50% B at 1:00
4- 80% A - 70% B at 6:00
5- 50% both at 6:30
6- 0% both at 7:00

Pteropus windelov is it good idea at each back corner?


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Some new picture and a video of the current tank.
Thank all for comment, i decrease the light and look be a great advice.

A video, better quality than the iPhone picture

https://youtu.be/5gV6QPzIBp0


























1 of 25 amanos


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I glue some monte carlo on rock.

What do you think ?

I also add 10 octocinlcus and 12 black neon tetra.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I never stop the process, pick some monter carlo of my carpet and add more on rock. Hope it will be amazing in 1-2 months.











Edit: Add photo more clear without sand cloudy


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Today, 

I notice some Staghorn on my bucephalandra and ohko stone.
It is my first time i have this algae in my tank since the beginning. I dose an algicide on them today and treat it every day. I have a powerhead and a ecco 2036. 

Is it because i dont have enough flow ? Is it because my pipe is on back window? 

Here a shot right now on the tank, i remove all leave with staghorn, add pteperus trident in each corner, altheranthera mini at left and right and i also ad hygrofilia pinnifidia but not in great shape.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Keep my weekly update, the sand path are dirty, but the MC improve with a nice trimming last week.

The pteropus trident dont grow, possibly the new environnement ?

I had a little episode of staghorn, you can see on the bucephalandra. I treat with the glutar aid from a online store and work great, cheaper than excel.



















*4 new leaves in 1 week !*


















Also, i installed my new refugium on my salt water tank.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

*Week 21*

I did a major trimming all around the tank. Replace some buce on top of rock.

The pteropus trident dont want to grow. I hope to see new leave in few week.


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

Do you like the 75-p? Would you choose to buy the same tank again? It has interesting dimensions... and I can't decide if that's a good thing for me personally. Seems like those dimensions would be hard to work with. 

I ask because the 60-P was too small for me, and now that I have a 90-P it feels like too much work it is so big. Thinking of getting a 75-P down the line (I'm a single scratch=new tank type, drives me crazy) and hoping it's a goldilocks situation. And won't look stupid on a 90-P stand haha. 

Sorry if that's OT. Good job! Ohko looks hard to work with, too.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I really love the 75P. I spend over 900$ on a custom stand, so the tank will be with me all lifespans it can give. 

The 75P is the better world between a 90p and 60P, we have width and high to work with. The only difference between 90p than 75P is the length, i have 30" and you have 36". 

I choose this size because it was affordable and need a the less equipment possible like light etc. Also the 60p is not for me, i have difficult to create something big in small. I already owned a 60P few year ago and sold it. Maybe i will buy again. 

Also I have an opportunity to get a 90P of Ada for 250$ used and i didn't get it. Stay with this tank

I will crash this tank in may 2017, move to another place.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Little update.

In plant section, some user gave me this advice to cut all leave on my microsum pteropus trident to get new health leave.

Also, i changed all my tubing and my lamp uv last night. I didn't plug it, i will wait to get green water.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Someone give me some moss and a rare *Crepidomane SP Vietnam* 










I ran out of co2 last week, i dropped my light to 75% and 5 hours period. Look my GSA on rock disappear.
I fill up my bottle yesterday, and keep my period at 6 hours instead 7.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I did another change of my light.

Maxspect r420r 8000k *(6 hours total)*

Tp1 x:00 a:1% b:0%
tp2 x:30 a:50% b:40%
tp3 x+1:00 a:60% b:55%
tp4 x +5:00 a:80% b:70%
tp5 x +5:30 a:50% b:50%
tp6 x+6:00 a:0% b:0%

No3: 35 ppm
Po4: 2,5 ppm
KH: 60 mg/l
GH: 80mg/l
Ph: 6,6

*4 october 2016*


































































*Pteropus trident grow after trimming*


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

A picture tonight after water change without equipment at 100% and 8% of light.

*100%*









*8%*


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

My buce gave me the best gift ever, a flower!


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Here the tank tonight


----------



## biohazardQC (Sep 19, 2016)

love the fissidens ball!
(t'es ou au Quebec?)


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Je suis à magog. Elle est venu, mais je peux t'en vendre une portion. Sa pousse assez vite.


----------



## biohazardQC (Sep 19, 2016)

j'en ai, mais elle est loin d'avoir ce volume!


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Project end on this view!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow, stunning scape. that pinch of red really makes it IMO So does the moss


----------

